# Waiting



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Well we had the vet out on Sunday for ultrasounds. 36 out of the 39 that we bred were confirmed bred. The other there appear to be open. Not bad though! Now we wait. The first are due February 15.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is a good ratio. Good luck with all that kidding!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Good deal! Happy kidding and I sincerely hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Same here. Luckily we have a couple very large barns that we will be setting up our maternity wards in


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding, I know the wait is torture.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ohhhh I know it must be torture with all those! What breed are they? I envy y'all that can have so many!!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

fiberchick04 said:


> Same here. Luckily we have a couple very large barns that we will be setting up our maternity wards in


That will help alot! I'm jealous - I wish I had a big enclosed barn about now. I was looking at the farmers almanac last night, and Jan and Feb are supposed to be ugly in our neck of the woods! :sigh:


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

NyGoatMom said:


> Ohhhh I know it must be torture with all those! What breed are they? I envy y'all that can have so many!!


All of them are cashmere  the wait is killer. All but 4 of them are leased by 4hers. I think the wait is worse for them!

And ya I think jan and feb looks like it's going to be bitter. Right now we have 7 inches on the ground and below zero temps. Good thing they hall have their cashmere sweaters on!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Correct me if I am wrong...but I read that cashmere is not a breed per say , but a line of goats bred for cashmere? I just was watching a youtube video on combing them out. Do you hand comb them all?


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

They are becoming considered a breed. The northwest cashmere association and eastern cashmere association both have agreed upon set standards for cashmere goats. We are slowly getting a registry going. 

Yes, we hand come all of our goats (close to 100).


----------



## rockytg (Sep 5, 2011)

Congratulations on such a great breeding rate!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

fiberchick04 said:


> They are becoming considered a breed. The northwest cashmere association and eastern cashmere association both have agreed upon set standards for cashmere goats. We are slowly getting a registry going.
> 
> Yes, we hand come all of our goats (close to 100).


:!: That takes a bit  They are beautiful coats they have though. Glad they are moving towards becoming a breed... I am looking right now to add a fiber wether to my small herd. I figure, why not have a wether that gives something back as well? Thinking angora would be the better choice for me but I love both...any suggestions?


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have a boer with a cashmere coat I love her fur I could snuggle with her all day! I am hoping she passes that down to her babies. Happy kidding sounds like u will be very busy!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

NyGoatMom said:


> :!: That takes a bit  They are beautiful coats they have though. Glad they are moving towards becoming a breed... I am looking right now to add a fiber wether to my small herd. I figure, why not have a wether that gives something back as well? Thinking angora would be the better choice for me but I love both...any suggestions?


Naturally I would suggest cashmeres since I've been raising them for close to 10 years. I think they're hardier but it looks like you are in NY? Angoras would do well. You can shear cashmeres too, just costs more to get it processed that way. I think cashmeres are lower maintenance too.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

fiberchick04 said:


> Naturally I would suggest cashmeres since I've been raising them for close to 10 years. I think they're hardier but it looks like you are in NY? Angoras would do well. You can shear cashmeres too, just costs more to get it processed that way. I think cashmeres are lower maintenance too.


Really? How are they lower maintenance? I know you are supposed to get angoras sheared twice a year....and I did hear that they are not as hardy at birth...


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

The shearing is big, but depending on where they are, my goats' hooves don't have to be clipped very often, they are relatively parasite resistant I hardly have to medicate. I very rarely have kidding issues and very very rarely have bottle babies. They are just more hardy than what I have seen with Angoras


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am not going to give up too easy looking for a fiber goat. I will probably take either a cashmere or an Angora...hope to find one this season....


----------

